# Snow for CT



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

This one looks to be a sloppy storm. I think im gonna wait till its all over to plow it thats if we get anything


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I'm gonna do some pre salting, hopeing it will rip it down to pavement and wont have to do to much plowing.


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

All this rain is money down the drain.:crying: We need SNOWpayup lets hope


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

The only upside of this holiday snow (let's not forget Thanksgiving morning) is that Monday is a holiday too! I'm on the coast, and pre-treating hasn't ever worked except when it's bitter cold. Otherwise, with the water volume in the snow we get, it all dilutes and washes away.

It would be nice to have some billing to send out in the next couple weeks. We'll see!


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Just came in from presalting and all the treated areas are down to bare pavement. Presalting works for me. Hopefully will not have to plow much.


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

I salted already too, but it looks as if we'll be getting 3-5 total. I already have two inches and it doesn't look like it will be stopping anytime soon.


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

1 inch here in SE CT coming down pretty hard gonna wait till its all done.


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

............


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just Pretreated On The Northshore, About And Inch So Far, Probly Be Back Out In The Morning Warmin Up The Black Ice


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

all u guys put ct for your place how about a town .
anyway monday is it going to snow or rain


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

by the way we got 2.5 inches last night


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

I plowed from 5" down to 2-3". Highest in Woodstock, Thompson and the lowest working down to Killingly.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Groundmovers said:


> I plowed from 5" down to 2-3". Highest in Woodstock, Thompson and the lowest working down to Killingly.


hey your out in my neck of the woods, I went out last nite til 2:30 am since I was going to the Pats game today.

Also it looks like more Monday night and I think I heard of more at the end of the week


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

daninline said:


> hey your out in my neck of the woods, I went out last nite til 2:30 am since I was going to the Pats game today.
> 
> Also it looks like more Monday night and I think I heard of more at the end of the week


...3-5 ....5-7"


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

this new storm everybody is saying somthing dif. 2to4 1to3 and 5 to 10 
what the f its the day of the strm and they cant get it right. what do they get paid for


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> what do they get paid for


...entertainment...


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

GREAT question viper. Reports from 1-10" this storm HMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

PLANET said:


> GREAT question viper. Reports from 1-10" this storm HMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Just got the latest- possible 0 on the coast up to 14 inland.Got to love New England


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Channel 3 news has Meriden Ct at 1.7 inches by monday morning while channel 30 says 5 to 10 inches and the 10 + isnt all that far away.  

On a side note my truck decided not to start today and had to be towed away.They said they MIGHT be able to get to it tomorrow :realmad:


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

well in waterbury the snow is sticken to the roads so hopefully by morning we got a nice 6in + on the ground


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Its just raining or something here in southwestern ct


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Pretty angry at this point. We were looking at several inches for tomorrow, but now it's 2-4 for late tomorrow afternoon into the nite. Who knows what we'll get. We NEED more snow!


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

That All Depends On Who You Listen Too I Just Heard 5 To 10 Were I Am And Up Too 15 Around Hartford


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

502 PM EST MON JAN 2 2006
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 AM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 AM EST WEDNESDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. 

A MIXTURE OF RAIN AND SNOW WILL PUSH INTO THE CONNECTICUT RIVER VALLEY EARLY THIS EVENING. MIXED PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO CHANGE TO SNOW THIS EVENING.

THE STEADIEST SNOW WILL FALL ACROSS SOUTH CENTRAL AND SOUTHWESTERN MASSACHUSETTS...NORTHERN CONNECTICUT AND NORTHWEST RHODE ISLAND TONIGHT...THEN WILL MIX WITH SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS THROUGH EARLY TUESDAY MORNING WILL BE IN THE 4 TO 8 INCH RANGE IN THIS AREA.

AS THE LOW INTENSIFIES DURING TUESDAY AFTERNOON...COLDER AIR WILL WRAP AROUND THE STORM...CAUSING ANY MIXED PRECIPITATION TO CHANGE BACK TO SNOW IN THE WATCH AREA. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR AN ADDITIONAL 6 TO 10 INCHES OF SNOW TO FALL DURING TUESDAY. 

SNOW WILL BEGIN TO TAPER OFF TO FLURRIES AFTER MIDNIGHT TUESDAY NIGHT. SNOW TOTALS ARE EXPECTED TO VARY FROM 7 TO 18 INCHES WITH HIGHER TERRAIN LOCATIONS EXPECTED TO RECEIVE THE GREATEST TOTALS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING IS ISSUED WHEN AN AVERAGE OF 6 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED IN A 12 HOUR PERIOD OR FOR 8 OR MORE INCHES IN A 24 HOUR PERIOD. TRAVEL WILL BE SLOW AT BEST ON WELL TREATED SURFACES...AND QUITE DIFFICULT ON ANY UNPLOWED OR UNTREATED SURFACES.

The reason we are all over the place is CT is right in the middle of the rain / snow line, the cold air is coming right now it's 34F and getting colder here and I was out side a little bit ago and it looked like it was trying to change over.

This looks like it's going to be on the heaver side cement snow for a while.

The truck is inside sleeping on it's lift


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

Heavy wet snow is falling at 10:15 and sticking to pavement...


----------



## snowdevil (Jan 9, 2005)

In Danbury we got 1 inch of real fluffy wet stuff at 10:40, temp is holding cold I really don't know what weather service to believe,they really are milking this one, I am ready for anything, bring it on, I just put on a steel deflector on my plow so I hope I get to see how it works Tues.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Snowing in Middletown now at 10:50 sticking pretty fast.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

it stopped raining so maybe its gonna change to snow its 33 here


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

Snowing hard here in Preston and sticking to the pavement here we go


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

2 1/2 inches already and snowing like a mo fo. Looks like its gonna be a good day for us. I SMELL LOTS OF WHITE GOLD COMING INTO MY POCKETS TODAY. Be safe out there today its gonna be a heavy wet snow


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

morning boys hopep everyone has a good day i am off to pllay in that white stuff


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

snowing and sleet at 500am this am


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Looks like it turned back to sleet and possibly rain overnight here. inch or two of Sloppy heavy mess on everything so far.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Snowing real good over here in RI. All in all we'll get a good 7". payup


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i dunno about the rest of you guys but the snow in the waterbury area is wet and heavy as hell its made for an exciting morning not


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

middletown cromwell line ct 1 inch of slush crap pure crap .
meriden got 5 inches and their south of me go fig:angry:


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> middletown cromwell line ct 1 inch of slush crap pure crap .
> meriden got 5 inches and their south of me go fig:angry:


Its coming down a little better now in Middletown. can't want to see what the snow totals are for us :crying:


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

My parents in Beacon Falls had over 7 inches at noon today. I never should have moved south. Sucks down here. You guys get all the fun up there. Enjoy :salute:


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow That was some heavy sh*t. @ plows @ 6" and 3.5" Of heavy, Wet stuff as of 4pm in Oxford.:realmad:


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

We got dumped on. Started plowing at 3:00 AM with 3" on the ground. At 7:00 AM I measured 14" and still snowing, about 20" total, very wet and slippery.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

sand and salt event for coast


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

KHB said:


> Its coming down a little better now in Middletown. can't want to see what the snow totals are for us :crying:


hey khb were you in middletown


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

my sons truck went out of service on monday had to do everything with one truck just got done 11;00 PM OUT ALL DAY   .
the dealer cant find out whats wrong with it it wouldent start now they say it starts right up what the ffffffffffff


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> hey khb were you in middletown


Yup, I drove through there on my way to Middlefield and Durham. I can't believe the difference in amounts between Portland and Durham. Portland seemed to get more rain and Durham was getting some heavy snow.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

My part of Enfield Ct Got two inches of slush


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Got about 13 here in Northfield,CT. payup


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

damm long lay off with no snow and yahooooooo is snowing enough to go plow then bam crash tryed to nudge alittle closer to a garagedoor  yup too lower sec called the door co they came right out before the homeowner came home from work . i went back to do my second round of p-lowing and had a talk with the owner told him what happend he was fine with it he said he was going to have it fixed in the spring i told him the parts have been ordered allready he was like wow great. parts will be in this weekend and installed . my out of pocket 425.00 :crying: thats the way it goes first time in 6 yrs . no damage to my 05 chevy hd thank god . now i got to make up that money were is the snow


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

In Thompson CT we had 10" of snow and in Putnum we they had about 4" os snow and it Woodstock were most of my customers are had about 11" total.
What a day of heavy snow.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

pretty amazing to see the difference in totals from the state. we got about 4-5" of really compacted wet snow. i wasn't here for the event, but my father and neighbors tell me we should have had >12" if it didn't settle the way it did. I got a call today from a guy in the town south of me for a fall cleanup. i thought he was joking, he says they've got virtually no snow cover, so i'm headed down there tomorrow for an estimate.:bluebounc


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

South central Mass. here, not too far from you guys. We had about 8" here I plowed for my town about 12 hrs. Heavy and wet. Hey Vipe sorry to here about your mishap.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

makplow said:


> South central Mass. here, not too far from you guys. We had about 8" here I plowed for my town about 12 hrs. Heavy and wet. Hey Vipe sorry to here about your mishap.


yea thanks iam still:realmad: :angry:


----------

